# ShinJohn's no longer pimpin the MDF box in the kicks :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, took a light week and met up with Shin John to do his kicks. Previously, his his scan speak midranges were in little MDF boxes taped to the floor and his hiquphon tweets were tapped to the kick area. It sounded amazing acutally but i figured we can make it look a little cleaner 

cant seem to find a pictur of the previous set up hahah... but its best described as a combination of this midrange box without hte tweeter:
http://i.pbase.com/g6/60/69660/2/79130223.mj5nfHhe.jpg
and this tweeter mounting:
http://i.pbase.com/g6/60/69660/2/80720771.RlVnqFPb.jpg
sorry Shinjohn, had to do it 

anyway, lets get started...

first a floor mold was made also mated to the stock kick panel. after they were dampened. a pair of circular baffles with flush mounted walls were made and securd to each side of the floor mid. the tweeter baffle on the bottom and the mid on top:



















next, fleece was attached and resined, i only go a shot of the driver side. due to the fact that the stock driver side kick had a large tweeter hole cut into the hood latch area (see above pic), we decided to just mold over the opening and relocate the hood latch, as leaivng it open would result in the ability to see all the stuff behindt he kicks through that hole, and patching it is just not worth the effort...










after quite a few hours of sanding, both kicks looked like this:



















and i test fitted them in the car with the drivers:





































then, i wrapped the kicks in some graphite vinyl. i couldnt locate an exact match so we will be dyeing them later to match the facotory color, but this vinyl was pretty close and had the right texture and glossiness.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

and finally, the kicks installed in the vehicle with the drivers wired up:





































then i made flush mounted grilles for the opening, here they are with the grilles on:





































and finally, the completed pics of hte front kicks:



















came out decent  and it still sounds really good, though for details of that as i have very little listening time previously, i will leave it up to shinjohn to chime in hehe

b


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

nice work yet again


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i love the kicks mang! great job as always and i'm sure it sounds great!


----------



## rotaryfever (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Very nice looking. My only question is why installers always say:


> first a floor mold was made also mated to the stock kick panel.


instead of:



> first I made a floor mold and mated to the stock kick panel.


All that passive voice makes me wonder who is doing the work


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

pssshh...if you had to ask then you arent in our secret society of installers   lol

i dunno, i am just always used to describing something not in the first person hehe


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Just a quick post, as I'm busy as heck today...
My experience with Bing was a Super A+++++

Anyone around here looking for a top notch craftsman who shows the highest level of attention to customer service need to look no further than Simplicity in Sound. 
Let me put it this way... this is the first time in my entire life I've actually paid for someone to do any kind of audio/car audio work for me. The work speaks for itself and all I can say is that I'm happier with the result than I can say!

I listened on the freeway as I drove back, and as you all can imagine, I have to retune it now. I was totally expecting this, and am glad to do it though. The shift in tonality isn't as severe as I expected, but the staging is quite different than before. Issues that I don't think will be too hard to address though. (but it's a constant process of refinement anyway, LOL) One thing I can say is that the kicks are super solid and have no signs of resonance or other issues. 

Later on, we plan to color match the kicks a little better, but the color right now isn't bad at all. Thanks to Bing, my almost 2 year stint with speakers just lying on the floor has ended!

FYI, here's one of my early mock ups, to get an idea of how my kicks looked before this:


















And one more time: HUGE THANKS AND PROPS TO BING/SIMPLICITY IN SOUND!!!!

more updates coming soon...


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Great job Bing, like always; your craftsmanship is top notch & attention to detail is superb.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE KICKS GREAT WORK.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys, and my name is Bing  not bin or binh or bong or bang(sorry james ) or bung hahahaha,


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bing those look sweet as hell! ShinJohn I can only imagine how good those are going to sound once you get them dialed in.....I best get my ass back to tuning to compete.


----------



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

great work there... really love the works of sir bing (simplicity in sound), perfectly crafted!!! 
if i were on the same side of the planet i'll definitely drop by in your shop.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Great looking!! I know exactly how hard it is to get those cars to sound decent!! As well as hwo deep those kicks are.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice work BIng.

What brand vinyl did you use?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

You Bay Area guy's have a blessing in having a guy like Beng  around to do your work. I'm almost thinking about trucking my car to him just so he can do my work.

Bing,

Are you ever in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

I lorve this install! Bing, thanks for sharing. I have the same Gen6 Accord and would like to ask you and the owner some Q's.... if i may. 

a) Does the mid driver vent anywere
b) Is it just carpet behind the panel
c) Or are they in sealed inclosures
d) How did you fasten the panels
e) What have you done with hood lever


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys, to answer syd's questions:

A. no, fully sealed as Shinjohn's request, the enclosure is acutually pretty optimal for the midrange i believe, quite a bit bigger than the little mdf boxes before whcih i was told was minimum enclosure.

B. yeah, just stock behind the panel

C. yeah sealed

D. Via stock clips, and i have some HI strenght velcrow on the bottom side just acting as friction tape really so there isnt much lateral force on it.

E. its just strapped above under the dash, relatively easy to reach 

the vinly i used is just uh...whatever i get best matching from my local distributor, i forgot the name of it hehe, i jst clip through books until i find hte best match


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> You Bay Area guy's have a blessing in having a guy like Beng  around to do your work. I'm almost thinking about trucking my car to him just so he can do my work.
> 
> Bing,
> 
> Are you ever in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area?


no i am, infact, never been to texas...too hot


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Jan 21, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> thanks guys, and my name is Bing  not bin or binh or bong or bang(sorry james ) or bung hahahaha,


The bong part got me lol.....
Every time I go to the head shop they ask me to say bing not bong!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Bing, I would give $1.07 for you to take more pictures during your installs. Not because I don't appreciate your input, but, that is all I have left in my Paypal account! You are a master. I've got so many ideas from you. Thank you so much. I consistantly have a goal to strive for.

Since I am giving props here, thank you too Glasman and Wabbit. Your contributions are equally as deserving.

Ge0


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Bing,

Another excellent piece of work! 

I was surprised when I saw these weren't vented, but then I read that you were asked to keep them sealed.

I am not surprised that shinjohn is over the moon with the result..

Mark


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey All,
I created a sub-gallery in my pbase site for the kick build pictures:

http://www.pbase.com/shinjohn/accordkicks&page=all

Also reorganized my install gallery pictures to reflect latest build status...

http://www.pbase.com/shinjohn/accordstereo2&page=all

Enjoy, and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> Bing those look sweet as hell! ShinJohn I can only imagine how good those are going to sound once you get them dialed in.....I best get my ass back to tuning to compete.


Hey Man,
Sorry we didn't hook up again at the BBQ this year. I wanted to hear your car! Well, I'm sure we'll see each other at a meet sometime, if not next year at Marv's. 
Keep with the tuning - I'm expecting magic when I hear it!  LOL.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Bing these look like another great set of kicks....

B-


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks sweet, how are you guys getting the vinyl to wrap so good? What adhesive and are you using heat? I have never had much luck with it sticking.
Brian


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

One question. How many layers of glass do you lay over the original fleece layer (if any) for a midrange intended kick pod?

Ge0


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

BKH said:


> Looks sweet, how are you guys getting the vinyl to wrap so good? What adhesive and are you using heat? I have never had much luck with it sticking.
> Brian


It looks so good because Bing has mad skills.  
I believe he used Select products spray adhesive. I don't have alot of experience with upholstery, but I think the big key is planning. Bing thought through how the kick would be shaped so he could get a single piece of vinyl wrapped to each kick. The vinyl is very high quality, which means it is pretty stiff and doesn't stretch as well as the thinner stuff. But he worked the material really well such that any material bunching did not happen on visible surfaces.



Ge0 said:


> One question. How many layers of glass do you lay over the original fleece layer (if any) for a midrange intended kick pod?
> 
> Ge0


I'll let Bing tackle this question.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I still LOVE those Hertz doorpanels you did on your tree trunk. Amazing work as well.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Ge0, seel my ansewr to your question in your thread in fabrication 

b


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> Ge0, seel my ansewr to your question in your thread in fabrication
> 
> b


Got it!!! 

Ge0


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> thanks guys, and my name is Bing  not bin or binh or bong or bang(sorry james ) or bung hahahaha,




Nice work. I'll learn to fiberglass one day.... When I do, I'll be looking at your threads


----------



## aboof (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks awesome as usual, and yeah, being in the Bay Area and having no install skills, there's little doubt in my mind who I want to work on my car when the time comes.

One question - When I see kick setups like these, it always makes me nervous thinking about passengers' feet (and my own) stomping on speakers. Is there any danger of people damaging stuff if they're not careful? In this install, for example, it looks like I'd have a hard time training myself not to use the driver's kick as a dead pedal


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

aboof said:


> Looks awesome as usual, and yeah, being in the Bay Area and having no install skills, there's little doubt in my mind who I want to work on my car when the time comes.
> 
> One question - When I see kick setups like these, it always makes me nervous thinking about passengers' feet (and my own) stomping on speakers. Is there any danger of people damaging stuff if they're not careful? In this install, for example, it looks like I'd have a hard time training myself not to use the driver's kick as a dead pedal


in the few hunderd pairs of kicks i have built, i have yet to have a single one damaged by someones foot, a few DLS plastic tweeter grilles were broken, replaced at no cost, but thats about it...its very sturdy 

as far as training yourself wit hit there, its not your choice  your body automaticaly adjusts regardless of what you wanna do...its like buying a new car, and over time, automatically your bodyu adjusts to it and goes from feeling uncomfortable to comfortable...same deal  everyone have their doubts, but seriously, i have yet to meet anyone who cannot adjust to it  the only people who say they cant adjust to it are the ones not running kicks hehe

b


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Heck, talk about worry, I had speakers just laying on the floor of my car for years, no grills and positioned worse than what it is now, and nothing ever happened to them. And those speakers are not cheap by any means.

In the end it's really all about tradeoffs. Many people who do kicks get the speakers flush with the factory panels, having the drivers fire off axis directly toward the middle of the vehicle (no foot well intrusion). Others can't stand kicks, insisting on mounting their drivers high to get the highest possible stage. Some do a combo of methods.

You basically have to decide which tradeoffs you're willing to live with in your install. For me, this config works closer to my ideal than anything else, and I have no problems or worries about the speakers getting damaged. I definitely won't be putting my foot into a midrange, and when people ride in my car on the passenger side, I remind them anyway to watch their feet. If you really wanted to be extreme, you could do a very rigid grill to protect your speakers too.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice kicks, Great work once again Bing!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, i think you get master of Kicks aword from the DIYMA crew..
very nice again..

Keep it up


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

James Bang said:


> Nice work. I'll learn to fiberglass one day.... When I do, I'll be looking at your threads


fiberglass one day....

....Ameteur....


----------

